# Buying an IPAD from the Apple Store



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to buy an IPAD 2 and give my IPAD to my wife.  Should I order from the Apple Store or wait until the local retailers get more in?  What's your experience with the Apple Store?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Everyone is sold out.  I would say buy from wherever you can get it.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered one from the Apple Store.  April 14 delivery.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

That's a good deal as I am hearing four to five weeks from the apple store.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

corkyb said:


> That's a good deal as I am hearing four to five weeks from the apple store.


April 14th is 4.5 weeks away. I think that falls nicely in the "four to five weeks" category. 

I ordered mine yesterday (64GB AT&T) after striking out at the retail stores, and I also got an April 11 ship date for April 14th delivery. Looks like they aggregate them throughout each production week, and then ship them all over the weekend (Friday-Monday). So the next time the ordering delay slips, it'll jump to the 18th.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

The Apple stores around here are absolute madhouses even when there hasn't been a new product launch! I purchased my iPad 1 from an Apple store last year, but I had a reservation for launch day and Apple had a very streamlined process for getting people with reservations into and out of the store quickly.  If I were going to buy an iPad 2, I would likely just order online to avoid the inevitable crowds and uncertainty of store stock.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Just wondering....if I place an online order and find an ipad in a store sooner, will I be able to cancel my order if it hasn't shipped yet?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

lizziebeth said:


> Just wondering....if I place an online order and find an ipad in a store sooner, will I be able to cancel my order if it hasn't shipped yet?


Unless you order AppleCare. My shipping date is April 11th, but my AppleCare auto-enroll has "shipped" (there's really nothing to ship, they'll mail me a letter a few weeks after the device arrives), and therefore the order cannot be changed or cancelled.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I ordered mine online. I should get it next week no rush as I have the ipad1.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm either going to order it online or order it, because I want them to help me set it all up, once I get it.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

What kind of set-up do they do? I think my experience could have been better if I'd gone to the Apple Store, instead of Best Buy. I think I would have received a little more attention because of their knowledge of the iPad. It was more like get them in, get them out.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

They probably set up the icons and email. I'm not sure what else they do. Also I found out that they give free lessons on how to use the iPAd. I'll definitely do that.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

tecwritr said:


> I just ordered one from the Apple Store. April 14 delivery.


No Tax at B&H Photo (reputable company) they are out currently... in stock soon


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

redshift1 said:


> No Tax at B&H Photo (reputable company) they are out currently... in stock soon


I might call MacMall to see if they charge sales tax for NY residents. I bought my first ipod from them.

Went to an Apple store today to play with an ipad2. They were sold out again. Heard that they had them for a while today. I talked to a rep and he said that when they had them early Tuesday, there was a line out the door.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

amyberta said:


> They probably set up the icons and email. I'm not sure what else they do. Also I found out that they give free lessons on how to use the iPAd. I'll definitely do that.


It isn't all that difficult to set up yourself. The iPad walks you through it and it's kind of fun.
I took a class last year when the iPad1 came out and it was well worth it.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

How to use the iPad. Lesson # 1

1. Touch screen

Lesson over. Good day folks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I took the sourhort introductory ipad session at our Apple store last year when I bought my ipad 1. It was useful to me as an Apple newbie, and I'd recommend it for new owners.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

amyberta said:


> They probably set up the icons and email. I'm not sure what else they do. Also I found out that they give free lessons on how to use the iPAd. I'll definitely do that.


Yes, I saw the class offerings online. I'm going to take advantage of those.


----------

